# Texturing Milk Issues



## gmason

Appreciate that a few variations of this question have been asked in the past, but I am currently having issues steaming small quantities of milk on the Rocket. I'm attempting to texture semi-skimmed milk in a chilled steaming 50 cl jug filled about just under half way and I'm using a milk thermometer. Nozzle (two-hole) just breaks the surface of the milk. The milk heats up fast, but what I end up with is hot milk with a blob of foam on top. Occasionally, a fair amount of foam, but is never textured nor has that glistening 'wet paint' quality I would expect. Have happily textured milk on the Gaggia Classic (Silvia wand) and the Factory 105, but feel completely handicapped on this machine. Tried angling the jug more, placing it flat and so forth, but mediocre results at best. Suggestions/insights most welcome.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Ditch the thermometer and use your hand when it's just too hot to comfortably touch youre done. Thermometer lags as such you don't get an accurate temperature, also it may not be calibrated.

I use a simonelli and steam pressure is really strong, I use a 250ml or 500ml jug and get good results it just takes time and practice.

However, could the steam tip be the issue?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I got better results using temp tags (although my steaming was pretty poor before that) :0


----------



## Daren

I'm using a Rocket with a 2 hole steam tip also. I'm very happy with the results.

Gmason - are you blending in the milk? Are you getting a good whirlpool effect with the milk spinning after you have textured?


----------



## Daren

I'd second the ditching of thermometer... Try the temp tags from Glen - they're great


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Another thing to check is that you're not over stretching the milk.


----------



## gmason

Thanks, guys. Will try some of the above and see how I progress. The thermometer is calibrated - I have always used my hands in the past, but as this machine steams real fast, I decided to use it. Ditched as we speak!

Daren - blending in the milk, milk spinning - so, so - due the the speed it heats very quickly and I have to get my head and jug around that. I think it may be a case of much more practice need on my part. Espresso, by the way is brilliant from the Rocket. Back to the kitchen after I buy some more milk.


----------



## baconrolls

I find the steam tip with the smaller holes gets better results. I have temp tags but prefer hand temp. I texture the milk with tip almost on surface so it hisses and then lower the tip into the milk after it has expanded about 10% and the jug feels Luke warm. Then stop when it's too hot to hold (Temp tag normally glows just after this)

I find if I texture the milk any longer it gets much too thick and difficult to do latte art etc. Milk looks like Dulux after the jug is banged and swirled a couple of times!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Possibly put jug in fridge or freezer , so it's cold be free you start the milk giving you a little extra time to stretch . If your doing this already ignore me









Stick with it , one of the things of the higher end machines is there ability to steam really quickly, and it can be done for small amounts with good effect. ( although many would say I am not one of them that can prove that , see my efforts for free pour Friday ) .


----------



## reneb

it just takes practice - you have to change your technique quite a bit from something like a classic. you should spend far less time stretching the milk and far more time spinning. you just need to experiment a bit. maybe practice a bit with a drop of detergent in water, will save you a lot of milk


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

If it helps on mine it's 2-4 quick injections of air, 'the psst psst sound' then angle the jug and spin. There's crazy steam power there but as soon as you've mastered it you'll be flying. Practice practice practice is the way forward









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onny

I find getting a really steep slant/angle on the jug so it is nearly 70º to the tip of the wand helps to spin the milk rapidly.

Practice indeed. Three things i try to remember:

a) stretch from cold and only until warm b) spin rapidly until hot c) once off the wand whirl the jug with your hand before pouring

O


----------



## iroko

Try blocking one hole with a cocktail stick, this will slow everything down, I tried this with my previous machine and It worked a treat.

When you get used to one hole remove the stick.


----------



## gmason

Many thanks for all the useful contributions. I now have reasonably textured milk! To be honest, it was a case of practice, practice and practice with a combination of many of the tips listed above.

I found that speed was important. With previous machines, steaming took a lot longer, but here it's a case of everything happening quickly so you need to be much more responsive. In the end, I chucked the thermometer, steeply angled the jug and barely broke the surface of the milk with the tip. Got a good whirl going, no over-stretching the milk, plunge deeper heating the milk and spending the time to whirl, tap and work the milk before pouring. What a difference.

Bit like changing cars really. You know how to drive but you have to get the feel for the new vehicle in order to get the best out of it.


----------



## SimonB

I'm practically in the same boat, went from a Classic to Musica. I always found the hardest part on the Classic was to get the whirlpool going but on the Musica the wand is so powerful you don't really have to work for it even if you only have a third of the time overall (makes it easier to cover over any mistakes at the start anyway).

I'm still using a thermometer but you really do need to stop a mile short as it's so far behind.


----------



## AussieEx

I'm interested in the temp tags - how much do they cost, where do you et them and do they depend on the jug? (I'm thinking about my Motta jug which is thicker than others I've used ... but I love the pour from it!) I'm also finding steaming/texturing on my Silvia is tricky with small quantities of milk, and the thermometer is actually misleading as there isn't enough immersion. It's fine when I'm steaming for 2 cups but just one (160ml cup volume) it's hit and miss


----------



## Mrboots2u

klymen said:


> I'm interested in the temp tags - how much do they cost, where do you et them and do they depend on the jug? (I'm thinking about my Motta jug which is thicker than others I've used ... but I love the pour from it!) I'm also finding steaming/texturing on my Silvia is tricky with small quantities of milk, and the thermometer is actually misleading as there isn't enough immersion. It's fine when I'm steaming for 2 cups but just one (160ml cup volume) it's hit and miss


You can get them thro the forum from Glenn, the link is in his profile, will work on all jugs, they last 6 months ish. Price can't remember £8 for 4 ?


----------

